# Fertilization: Substrate or Root tabs?



## pewpewkittah (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello,

I am quite new to growing live plants so any sort of advice would be greatly appreciated . So, I currently have a 10g healthy setup with CO2 and proper florescent lighting, but I had a question regarding the type of substrate and/or gravel I should use for some aquatic plants. I have heard from a few sources that Root tabs can be used to completely replace the substrate to grow plants effectively. Currently using black sand, could the plants grow in this effectively with Root tabs or will a top layer of medium gravel be required?

I was going to pick up some Dwarf Hair Grass to put across the bottom and a small Sword for the foreground (going for easy going plants to get acquainted). What kind of plant(s) would be good for the background that are simple to maintain with my current setup and won't easily overwhelm my 10g? 

Again, I appreciate any advice and thank you for your time!

Tiff


----------



## Sake (Apr 20, 2012)

> proper florescent lighting


What is the light exactly, just curious.


> I have heard from a few sources that Root tabs can be used to completely replace the substrate to grow plants effectively


 Yeah you can use root tabs with inert substrates and grow plants just fine.


> Currently using black sand, could the plants grow in this effectively with Root tabs or will a top layer of medium gravel be required?


Plants will do just fine with black sand, you'll of course have to add root tabs, but gravel is not needed at all.


> small Sword for the foreground


Swords can get huge, I know mine takes up 1 foot of my entire tank and it's only a medium sized one.


----------



## pewpewkittah (Nov 14, 2013)

Sake,

Thanks for your reply!  
I am using a 15W standard florescent bulb 6500K. I heard this would be plenty of lighting, even if I got some plants that require higher light. By the way, I am keeping neon tetras in the tank.

Do dwarf sags, crypts or anubias tend to stay on the smaller side so I can keep them in the front? I was probably going to go with a jungle val + java fern for the background as they are easier to take care of and very hearty. I wanted to have a plant to cover the bottom such as dwarf baby tears or dwarf hair grass, but was curious if these plants might easily overwhelm everything else and cause my tank to look crowded? I will be trimming everything regularly.

Thanks


----------



## old 97 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey Pew !
Looks to me like you have done your homework. You appear to be on the path towards success.

I think I can address the two questions in your last post.

Yes, those dwarf plants you mentioned with make a sly visual transition from the fore - to background in your lay out. Parva and Balansea (sp?) are crypts that would compliment the other plants you have mentioned.

The only ways to "overwhelm" or "crowd" a scape are directly related the quantity or size of the plants within the given area. I believe you where inquiring about the visual aesthetic,,, consider also the logistics.

The only way to end up with a jungle is abundance of light. Your light source is adequate to grow anything mentioned; although achieving it concurrently is a different story. Light levels drop off so fast in a densely planted tank. That makes your tube adventitious over a spiral bulb of equal wattage. The longer shape of the T8 divides the light over a greater area - albeit at a lower intensity. That single tube will struggle to make everyone happy; once shade starts setting in.

Imagine looking straight down onto your scape. Member Sake mentioned a sword plant can fill a tank.
With your light source it will be tough to grow anything directly under another plant. Trimming will be essential. Three or four of those healthy Java fronds could easily block over half of the available light. 

It is possible to get a wicked tan in a booth ,,, now enter the booth with four of your best friends.
Someones gonna get tan lines.


----------



## pewpewkittah (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey Old 97,

Thank you for the tips! I really liked your perspective on plant layout and lighting; I will definitely be adding a Parva Crypt, so thanks for the suggestion!  I got a pretty good laugh when you mentioned getting in the tanning bed with 4 other people.. :lol:

I have a pretty good idea of how I want to build my aquarium and got a bit more confidence in doing so. I really appreciate the help guys, thank you!!!


----------

